# the joys of early pregnancy



## sugarfreerach (Feb 2, 2011)

so general nausea all the time, some retching. No appetite at all and then all of a sudden I NEED "enter food stuff here" now! And the things i so badly craved 4 hours earlier will turn my stomach now! i was looking forward to a jacket potato with cheese (not had one for years as they are too hard to work out long term carb wise) at the start of my shift at 3, even popped to the shop especially to buy one, and when i finished work at 9 i though i'm not going to enjoy this, but there was nothing else i could even think of eating so thought best do it anyway.  Gave myself the appropriate insulin 15 mins ago and could only manage half before nearly throwing up! Ive had to have a glass of orange as well as i know there wasnt 50 grams of carb there. grr! oh well it will be worth it i expect! so wierd having such strange aversions to food.  I walked in the house with a ginsters pasty yesterday and my hubby said i dont think ive ever seen you have one of those ever! crazy times


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 5, 2011)

I didnt enjoy being pregnant at all. Its horrid. Totally worth it, but its horrid.

The first 8 weeks where ok. Then it was hard work from that point on.

The sickness is a nightmare. I dont envy you at all. I rememeber hating pregnant people who werent sick. Its bad enough having diabetes we should be let off the sickness.

xx


----------

